# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kërkoj programin JAVA 6!

## taulant2004

a mundet dikush te vej linkun e ketij programi qe sherben per krijimin e programeve. flm

----------


## xfiles

Ty te duhet ambienti i zhvillimit te programeve ne gjuhen JAVA, JDK(Java Development Kit).
JDK 6 mund ta gjesh ketu.

----------


## Flori

tani ka dal JAVA 7, nuk ma merr mendja se do te bej pun *6*

Per cdo gje per JAVA futu tek *www.Java.com*

----------


## xfiles

O Flori po mos e bej me shume konfuz se sa ishte me pare hapesin e temes duke i thene qe Java 6 nuk ben pune.
Si fillim ai po kerkon nje ambient zhvillimi programesh java(JDK), dhe jo ambient ekzekutimi(JRE)(qe sherben pastaj per te ekzekutuar Applet ne faqet e internetit. Dhe per kur programon e mira eshte te besh nje program me nje version pak me te vjeter te Java, perndryshe ata qe kane versione me te vjetra te Java nuk do e ekzekutonin dot.
Madje per te programuar do i keshilloja te niste qe nga versioni 4 por meqe kerkoi shprehimisht versionin i dhashe lidhjen per tek versioni 6.

----------


## taulant2004

flm shum per pergjigjet te gjitheve.

----------


## klodj

Java nuk mund te quhet thjesht program. Java eshte gjuhe programimi prandaj besoj se duhet korrigjuar titulli  i kesaj teme. Behet fjale per teknologji programacioni dhe nga me te mirat ne qarkullim. Eshte tjeter bote...

Te uroj sukses!

----------

